# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  دبل الماس

## دلع



----------


## samoora

كلهم احلى من بعض ..بدي واحد :Bl (14):  :Cry2: 

يسلمو دلع

----------


## ساره

كلمه وحده خطرت ببالي 

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو بجننو ..

شكرا دلع

----------


## دلع

شكرا على الردود

----------


## روان

شكرا دلوووووووووع بجننو والله

----------


## دلع

مشكوره روان على المرور

----------


## Shift

الله .. بسم الله ما شاء الله 
كلهم جمُااال أوي .. 

عقبالكم يا بنات لما تتخطبوا وكل واحده ليها خاتم من دول .. 
بس ابقوا اعزموناا ..  :Smile:

----------


## دلع

شكر على الرد :Smile:

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

بلبقلك شك الألماس

----------


## دلع

> بلبقلك شك الألماس


شكرا على الرد   :Smile:

----------


## حلم حياتي

* *

----------


## sajoo

كلهم احلى من بعض

----------

